# Seychelles Pride



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Seychelles Pride left the anchorage north of Milford haven went down the Bristol channel did several turns off Mine Head now returning to Milford Haven . Does any one know what she is up too??


----------



## mpkk (Nov 23, 2006)

Weather too rough to board off Milford. Seychelles Pride and Aurora proceeded to Barry to take Pilots before returning to berth this afternoon.

Jon


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Many thanks


----------

